# What was your FIRST pokemon game?



## Naruto (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm very very curious to know this. I was always under the impression most people started with the first generation, but quickly realized the third generation was also a big contender.

So which is it? Lets do this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2014)

Pokemon Blue. It's still at my mom's.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 9, 2014)

Pokemon Blue.
But I was a young kid, so I'd always drop it and treat it like shit, and it got so messed up that I couldn't even save the game. Whenever I turned off the gameboy, it reset the save files and I had to start everything over again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pokemon Red or Ruby (can't remember which came first)

Nowadays I don't play Pokemon


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2014)

I originally played Pokemon Red but the first game I owned was pokemon Blue.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

Played or owned? The first game I played was either Red or Yellow (I feel it was Yellow though) because my friend let me borrow it and his Game Boy (bless him).

I promptly asked for a Pokemon game next Christmas and I got Crystal and a GBA.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 10, 2014)

Red Version


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 10, 2014)

Red. A friend introduced me to Pokemon and I've been hooked ever since. I owned red through crystal.  I skipped gens. 3-4 then got back into it in Gen 5 but I own Gen 4 now. I wish I could play red the original again though


----------



## Bioness (Mar 10, 2014)

Pokemon Red, I got it a little after my birthday (when I got my Pocket Gameboy).

At first I didn't like my first play through so I started a new game. However I didn't know how you had to wait for it save AND overwrite so I ended up playing up to the Pewter City Gym at least 4 times before realizing it.

After Red I got Pokemon Yellow, then for the second generation picked Gold, then bought Crystal. After Crystal I've had every main series game except for Pokemon White 2. I also somehow obtained 3 Ruby versions for which I had to memorize the serial numbers on the back to know which game was which.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Pokemon Blue I think...Red or Blue...I DON'T REMEMBER!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2014)

Yellow fools.


----------



## BashFace (Mar 10, 2014)

Pokemon Red, Charizard's the shit. \m/


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saphire I saved up for it myself when it came out before official UK release.

I did play Yellow earlier, but itwas borrowed and didn't feel like mine.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2014)

The first I played was Fire Red but I never really completed it... same goes for Heart Gold... so technically my first Pokemon game would be White. And I'm proud of it since Gen 5 was the brightest moment for bug pokemon and most of my all time favourites are from that Gen.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2014)

Crystal               .


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue

cuz i'm old


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2014)

Completely forgot to put the remakes in the poll.


----------



## Alaude (Mar 10, 2014)

First Pokemon game I played was Red because my friend borrowed it to me but I don't think I ever managed to finish that, not knowing English at all and my friend wanted it back so thew first I finished was Leaf Green which is the second Pokemon game I played.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 10, 2014)

Yellow. I won't ever forget it. I bought it when I went to Germany and wanted to play something on the tour bus. I foolishly assumed there would be an option to pick languages. Unfortunately  the game went  NEIN, du musst Deutch sprechen, mein Junge.

On the bright side though, I learnt some basic german.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 10, 2014)

I had both Red and Blue simultaneously to trade pokemon between myself when I was a kid. Good times.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

Red. I first played it as a rom and then I got a Game Boy Color and the original game. It was beautiful.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2014)

It's comforting to see most are also old farts


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2014)

Pokemon Blue, played with a Super Gameboy adapter for the SNES. Dat glorious Pokemon on the "big screen".


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2014)

It was either Yellow or Silver. I believe it was the former.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

I got to play the red version from the hands of my older brother, from there I played the RSE games and the GSC after that. I did platinum using an emulator since I've yet to get my hands on a DS, and I've not done 5th or 6th gen yet outside of Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't vote 'cause FireRed isn't on there. But yeah, FireRed is my first game.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it was originally Pokemon Yellow, but I eventually only played Red.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue.

Too bad it took me a few years and generations to fully appreciate the game series.

Oh hindsight.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 17, 2014)

g/s/c in that order

funny thing is that I got a bootleg gold that is only half as bad as this one
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nmhehvTiu4[/youtube]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2014)

Seriously though, I may have grown up with Gens I and II, and loved many things Pokemon related at the time, but I never actually got very far in those games when I was young. 

And by the time Gen III came out, a lot of Pokemon hype seemed to have disappeared from people my age, so admittedly I missed out on a lot of it. And yeah, that makes Gen III the one I know the least about.

It wasn't until I saw a friend of mine play Diamond, that I really got intrigued seeing him play. I eventually ended up buying my own copy, and it was pretty much an instant rekindling of a forgotten love. lol


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 17, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> And by the time Gen III came out, a lot of Pokemon hype seemed to have disappeared from people my age, so admittedly I missed out on a lot of it. And yeah, that makes Gen III the one I know the least about.



you need to play Emerald, if you haven't already.

*you need to play Emerald, if you haven't already.*


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 17, 2014)

I started with Pok?mon Blue while my older brother started with Pok?mon Red.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> I started with Pok?mon Blue while my older brother started with Pok?mon Red.


Same. Memories.


----------



## Monna (Mar 17, 2014)

Pokemon Blue. Good times.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gold here.then Firered.then gen 3 emulated.then Y :33


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 17, 2014)

Crystal, emulated in 2012 . However, the first game I had a physical copy of was Black in the same year.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 18, 2014)

First one I played was Yellow and the first I owned was Ruby.


----------



## Sine (Mar 18, 2014)

pokemon blue i dont think i ever played through it without squirtle


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 18, 2014)

Blue Version. Some asshole stole it (along with my Game Boy Pocket and my Yellow Version) back in Jr. High. I had 142 Pok?mon (including Mew, courtesy of Gameshark) on my Pok?dex, so I was nine away from completion! Damn it! Never since then have I even come close to completing a Pok?dex, and given that there are now over 700 of those little bastards, not to mention that I have a life now, I don't think it's ever going to happen. Pooz. 

My team was comprised of all Level 100s: Mewtwo, Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Venusaur (starter), and a traded Vaporeon. lol legendary spam


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you need to play Emerald, if you haven't already.
> 
> *you need to play Emerald, if you haven't already.*



Emerald specifically I haven't played, but I had at least messed around with Sapphire in the past. 

I probably should have phrased what I said better. I played it (sort of) when it came out, but eventually got just as unmotivated to continue playing like I did with the previous gens. (Maybe even more so, because you know growing up, peer pressure, yadda yadda.)

Basically I can't spout out half the names of the towns off the top of my head, or recollect the series of story events quite like I can with Gens I and II.


----------



## Alita (Apr 3, 2014)

I started with yellow, then pokemon stadium, then moved to red, then silver, then gold, then sapphire, then pokemon colosseum, then pokemon xd gale of darkness, then pokemon pearl, then platinum, then white version, then black 2, and finally pokemon y.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2014)

Bought Pokemon Red/Blue and Yellow together. It was one of the first video games I was able to buy with my own money. I've played every single main pokemon (except Crystal) game since then. Played most of the home console games (i.e. Colosseum, DX, Stadium, etc...) Although, I've never played Snap or Rumble.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 3, 2014)

First one I played was Red which I had stolen from my cousin.
First one I owned was Yellow.


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2014)

Gold and Silver were the very first games I played on my own - a friend let me play her Blue game a bit in school, but I was so confused and had no idea what to do, so I screwed up a lot haha. 

Went back and bought and played Yellow though sometime after I got Gold and Silver.


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2014)

Red.

it was an indescribable feeling. The varieties of monsters you could run into and capture to use as your own.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 6, 2014)

Sapphire, from some corner store.

Wasn't even in the packaging but I would be lying if I said I gave a shit.


----------



## Eriko (Apr 9, 2014)

Debatable... by the time I convinced my parents to let me get a gameboy, gen 2 was already out. I recall getting Pokemon gold and yellow on the same day and playing through both. I'm pretty sure gold was the first one I actually put in my gameboy to play, though I had previously played yellow elsewhere. I never know whether to call myself a gen 1 or gen 2 player.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 1, 2014)

Pokemon Blue. I liked Blue more than Red.


----------



## Aeternus (May 1, 2014)

Silver was the one. Really liked it a lot. Wish I hadn't lost it...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 1, 2014)

my first pokemon game was Pokemon Red.

MissingNo'd the crap out of it.

still have it.

still works.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2014)

Yellow; solo'd the game with my Pikachu who refused to evolve for some reason.


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

First generation Red master race.


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2014)

I had got both Red+Blue when they first came out but I don't remember which one I played first but it was one of those two.


----------



## ElementX (May 19, 2014)

Pokemon Red


----------



## Uliser (May 21, 2014)

My first was Yellow. Then Blue, followed by Pokemon Stadium. Then Gold, Crystal, etc.


----------



## Kazu (May 21, 2014)

My first game was Saphire. Makes me pretty hyped for the new games. 

My sister stole and erased the data on my original game though


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (May 21, 2014)

First game played was Red but only first bought a game back in gen III with Ruby. Didn't stop me playing R/B/Y and G/S/C each since my sister sucked at it. ??


----------



## luminaeus (May 25, 2014)

have to bump this, my first game was red and I played the fuck out of it. then gold, then emerald. I have emerald the most to date, 491 hours on it. still hooked on x/y

edit: the internal battery has actually died in my emerald, so the clock no longer functions


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2014)

Emerald--->Fire Red--->Pearl


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 19, 2014)

First game was Yellow. I remember it like it was yesterday. Got it on Christmas. Good times. Good times.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2014)

Red > Yellow > Silver > Crystal > Sapphire > Fire Red > Emerald > Pearl > White > Y > X > Soul Silver


----------



## Aduro (Jun 19, 2014)

Yellow>Snap>Gold>Stadium>Saphire>Colosseum>Stadium 2>XD Gale of Darkness>Diamond>HG>Black 2



They're basically about 80% of the handheld games I play.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't get why so many people dislike BW  I may be biased since most of my fav pokemon are from gen 5 but still


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 19, 2014)

BW was bullshit because you had to use Gen 5 pokemon until after the Elite Four. 

There's lots of Gen 5 bugs, so Swarmy don't give a shit.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> There's lots of Gen 5 bugs, so Swarmy don't give a shit.



Well actually some of my top favs (like Pinsir, Parasect, Heracross, Shedinja etc.) were from older gens but yes, gen 5 was a blessing for bug users pek Not to mention first bug legendary


----------



## Aduro (Jun 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I don't get why so many people dislike BW  I may be biased since most of my fav pokemon are from gen 5 but still



It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. It just didn't bring many changes from DPPt in graphics or gameplay, the minimages weren't much and there was a lack of a place like the battle frontier. The plot was decent and most of the new pokemon were good (I actually liked the Vanilluxe line!)


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

Aduro said:


> It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. It just didn't bring many changes from DPPt in graphics or gameplay, the minimages weren't much and there was a lack of a place like the battle frontier. The plot was decent and most of the new pokemon were good *(I actually liked the Vanilluxe line!)*



With that avatar I'm not surprised


----------



## Aduro (Jun 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> With that avatar I'm not surprised



Plue is no ice cream! He's a proud canine and the RAVE Bearer!


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 9, 2014)

Pokemon Silver when it first came out, and then I bought Yellow. Kept buying them as they came out until Black and White, I skipped those


----------



## Rivers (Jul 10, 2014)

Pokemon Blue.

I remember playing it at a time when 56k modem internet connection was state of the art. So there was no wikipdedia, no smogon, no bulbapedia etc.

I was walking out of the Pokemon Tower at Lavender Town when Gary sideswiped me! After a tough battle I managed to beat him, and I was cursing his name walking back to a Pokemon Centre when I stumbled across a random Pokemon battle. The only one fit to fight was my Wartortle. 

After a quick battle the screen started flashing and OMG - "Wartortle is evolving into a Blastoise!" BEST RPG EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE!!! at the time. Then I ran Happy as can be the rest of the way to the Pokemon Centre...because he was also poisoned.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Jul 10, 2014)

pokemon red,i remember training my charizard up to level 85 but i never beat it and lost it


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 2, 2014)

I've loved pokemon since the anime aired in the states but I didm't get the games until gen 2 when my dad bought be Gold and then later Crystal. my first pokemon was totodile.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 25, 2014)

Pokemon FireRed. I got it in 5th grade.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 26, 2014)

Pokemon red. 
Gosh that was such a long time ago, I can even remember when pokemon wasn't even a thing yet. 

amazing how time flies.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 26, 2014)

Pokemon Blue


----------



## Stein (Dec 26, 2014)

Pokemon Crystal, took it from my older cousin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 26, 2014)

I would borrow blue from a friend, but Crystal was the first one that was all mine


----------

